# Halloween Wedding Ideas



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My wedding is this Halloween and I'm looking for some help with some ideas for subtle/classy Halloween decorating. My mom was not big on a Halloween wedding, but our venue only had that date available. She is adamant that there will be no blood, gore, gross, over the top, costumes, etc. at the wedding. She is making centerpieces out of white pumpkins. And she said I could carve jack-o-lanterns to light up the walkway and put over by the s'mores table. Last night she said ok to my idea of framing vintage Halloween postcards and putting them on the gift table/cake table/cookie-candy bar etc. 
Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Currently there are a few wedding threads in the party ideas and experiences section. Heres a link to my fav
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...tober-halloween-pumpkin-inspired-wedding.html

My sister is actually getting married Oct 13th as well and we are doing a similar theme. There are tons of great ideas on Pinterest. Search fall wedding.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

also my pinterest is linked at the bottom. We are using a lot of the things in my sleepy hollow board. There are lots of pumpkins, candles and food ideas there and my haunted wedding scene. These boards aren't exactly what you are looking for but have some great ideas that we are using on them. Hope this helps

http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/halloween-haunted-wedding/

http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/sleepy-hollow-headless-horseman/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

here are a few things we have decided on, we have a small budget so most things will be hand made using dollar tree and thrift store finds


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Definitely check out Offbeat Bride if you haven't already. 
http://offbeatbride.com/tag/halloween

And while I'm not sure that I'd put the words "classy" and "my wedding" in the same sentence, my husband was also very insistent that there be no blood/gore/scary stuff at ours... so I went the cutesy route instead. Our wedding was last April, but there were monsters and Frankenstein flats, so I was happy. 
http://offbeatbride.com/2013/11/arizona-monster-wedding


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for the ideas and suggestions!


----------

